# Ultimate music quiz in single post



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Music quiz, short of.

Been here for long time but less fun. So, the aim is to find out who is the most desperate classcial music addicts, hidden agenda is to promote a specific genre into the forum.

Name the piece attached below please . Give as specific as you can, form,composer,name, or even performer ??

The first to give a correct answer bound to give the next quiz, shall we ?? (or at least he can drag somebody else to do..)

This should be easy..


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

no reply ??seems like not a succesful attempt . It's a nice pieces with some Celtic elements in it.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

sounds like poor man's Bax


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL yeah it's Bax's SQ in G, 3rd movt. Poor man? Was he underappreciated ?


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

By poor man's I meant a lower standard of quality from the usual - there are some more brilliant bax chamber works like harp quintet and trio elegiac


----------

